# Anti-Gravity Prop/Costume



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i saw this on yt and thought i should share.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

I WANT TO MAKE THAT COSTUME NOW! Oh my god that's the coolest! And so simple too, there's so many things you can do with this idea!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like they did the same thing to the car in the background. Sittin on rims! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

This would be great to do with a table to be a psychic channeling ghosts to lift a table.


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

Awesome illusion , well done


----------

